# Leasing BMW 320i - new to leasing+BMW



## JPOiii (Dec 13, 2013)

AndrewEngineer said:


> Although I'm happy, I stepped right into the trap/marketing BMW had intended -- they position the 320 to pull new customers into BMW and broaden their market: it is working.


I've always been a fan of Toyotas and Hondas -- have owned both (still have a 2009 RAV4). But this time when we test-drove the Camry and Accord, they somehow didn't "click" for us -- especially for my wife. So we took a look at BMW for the first time, and the 320 just felt right. If the car proves to have acceptable reliability, we'll be repeat customers.


----------



## JPOiii (Dec 13, 2013)

AndrewEngineer said:


> After my wife got in the car and looked around... "what the hell makes this car so special? those hyundais had more features and cool stuff" -- lol.


:rofl: I'm lucky -- they only thing my wife misses is a CD-changer (she is a big fan of audio books, her preferred entertainment while driving). But she was willing to put up with a little inconvenience after she test-drove the 320.


----------



## Eagle11 (Oct 6, 2013)

bmw325 said:


> Generally if you just take the advertised deal you're not getting the best deal. When leasing it pays to learn the mf, residual, etc and then negotiate the selling price to x amount over invoice. Usually when I run the numbers and add in additional things like msds and ED I'm able to come up with a much better equipped car for 0 down and the same nominal payment as the ad.
> 
> Agree on getting a stripper 320 though. I don't think I'd be happy without a bunch of options. I know its uncool to admit this but I have a hard time not getting all the options because as a minimum i'd want: streaming bt, pandora integration (bmw apps for example), heated, metallic paint, xenon lights, leather seats with lumbar, fold down seats, backup camera, decent handling (sport pkg), comfort access, etc.


_I_ fully understand how leases work, however, there are people who do not, they see the $279/m for a BMW and drool....

I'm with you like some toy's, this is why I got the Premium package, sunroof, comfort access Sat Radio were really the Mim I would do with. Our next BMW (partners Altima lease is up in 18 months) will have Premium Package, Nav (not the Tech package) and lighting package, as the mim.

Since BMW has given the 320 a very high residual on a 10K/yr lease something like 66% one could get a 320i like mine with ZERO out of pocket and $400/m...


----------



## Eagle11 (Oct 6, 2013)

JPOiii said:


> :rofl: I'm lucky -- they only thing my wife misses is a CD-changer (she is a big fan of audio books, her preferred entertainment while driving). But she was willing to put up with a little inconvenience after she test-drove the 320.


Download them to her smartphone and connect the phone to the USB cable she then can listen to them through the stereo... I read an article that some manufactures are not installing CD's in car's... I had to think about for a second... Then I realized it has been years since I really listened to one, I'm either listening to Sat Radio, Pandora, or music off my phone...


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Eagle11 said:


> _I_ fully understand how leases work, however, there are people who do not, they see the $279/m for a BMW and drool....
> 
> I'm with you like some toy's, this is why I got the Premium package, sunroof, comfort access Sat Radio were really the Mim I would do with. Our next BMW (partners Altima lease is up in 18 months) will have Premium Package, Nav (not the Tech package) and lighting package, as the mim.
> 
> Since BMW has given the 320 a very high residual on a 10K/yr lease something like 66% one could get a 320i like mine with ZERO out of pocket and $400/m...


Gotcha. Yeah most leasees are susceptible to dealer shenanigans because they don't understand the numbers and focus only on the monthly payment. They think "well I can trade in my 10 year old car, put down the money I have in the bank and afford a new bmw lease!" Dealers salivate over them.

Yeah last time I ran the numbers it was possible to max out the options and still come in under 400 (I may have assumed the ED discount when I calculated that however). A bit annoying that they artificially limit the options list but I have a feeling any semi competent dealer could special order some of the missing options.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

JPOiii said:


> :rofl: I'm lucky -- they only thing my wife misses is a CD-changer (she is a big fan of audio books, her preferred entertainment while driving). But she was willing to put up with a little inconvenience after she test-drove the 320.


Do any new cars still offer a cd changer? Agree with eagle that this is easily addressed via the iPod or even USB stick integration.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## JPOiii (Dec 13, 2013)

bmw325 said:


> Do any new cars still offer a cd changer? Agree with eagle that this is easily addressed via the iPod or even USB stick integration.


The car we traded in (my wife's 08 AWD Tarus) and my 09 RAV4 both had/have changers. But I will be using USB thumb drives as our solution in the 320. The chagers were always handy with multi-CD audiobooks.


----------



## Eagle11 (Oct 6, 2013)

bmw325 said:


> Yeah last time I ran the numbers it was possible to max out the options and still come in under 400 (I may have assumed the ED discount when I calculated that however). A bit annoying that they artificially limit the options list but I have a feeling any semi competent dealer could special order some of the missing options.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


Main reason for the limitation of options is simple, the 320i is the entry level model, to take a 320i and laden it with ALL options as in a 328i, the price would be right at the 328i price, so who would want a 320 at that price level.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Eagle11 said:


> Main reason for the limitation of options is simple, the 320i is the entry level model, to take a 320i and laden it with ALL options as in a 328i, the price would be right at the 328i price, so who would want a 320 at that price level.


True but that usually doesn't stop bmw. You can option plenty of lower model bmws well into the price range of the next model or series up. Even the cheapest bmw in the US currently -the x1 28i can be optioned just like an x1 35. The older 128 was the same way. So just kind if surprised to see bmw limiting options in this particular case...especially since more options mean much better margins for them.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Lucas2011 (Apr 9, 2013)

My goal is to keep minimum monthly lease payment. Here is my deal.

2014 320i xDrive
MSRP$37,725
Negotiate price $32,998 (with $500 holiday cash only, no other incentives)
Monthly payment $269
Due at sign $4,036 (First pmt $269, MSD $2100, Tax upfront $743, Bank fee $725 and Doc fee $200)

It's the best time of the year for getting a new BMW. There is a few days left. Guys don't wait. Get your own bimmer!!


----------



## Eagle11 (Oct 6, 2013)

Lucas2011 said:


> My goal is to keep minimum monthly lease payment. Here is my deal.
> 
> 2014 320i xDrive
> MSRP$37,725
> ...


What is your money factor how long and how many miles a year?


----------



## Eagle11 (Oct 6, 2013)

bmw325 said:


> True but that usually doesn't stop bmw. You can option plenty of lower model bmws well into the price range of the next model or series up. Even the cheapest bmw in the US currently -the x1 28i can be optioned just like an x1 35. The older 128 was the same way. So just kind if surprised to see bmw limiting options in this particular case...especially since more options mean much better margins for them.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


As I stated, they want to keep the 320 in the true entry level.


----------



## kingpin97 (Mar 15, 2014)

Hi guys,

I am new to this forum and found out about it through a buddy last month as I was searching for where and what I should be paying for my 320i.

After reading all your suggestions with internet sales guys referred from this forum and having edmunds route me to san diego/orange county/riverside/and la bmw dealerships, I am a proud owner of a white 320i with power seats, msrp 34675.

This is my first bmw and the car is very nimble and attractive looking. The rear looks much better asthetically than the previous 3 series models.

MSD was a new terminology for me, I was like what? Had to google and read up on others reviews on why I should and should not go with MSDs.

In the end I ended up doing 7 MSDs (they said this is the max) and got the lease payments to $325 per month plus tax, 15k miles, 36 month.... drive off was $432 plus $2800 refundable security deposit which was the best deal by far, from any dealership within 200 miles from San Diego.

I called a couple san diego bmw dealerships and they told me not to do MSDs. One internet sales guy said what? MSDs? I have never heard of it.... Are you kidding me? Know your products before you become a salesman.

If you want to find the best deals, pm me and i will forward you her name and number, the sales guy on this forum couldn't even touch the deal I got... If you think you got the best deal, think again, she is going to get you the best number possible. It took a week, but I am super happy with $325 per month.


----------



## hellocar (Jan 7, 2015)

you can also try

www.leasedd.com


----------

